# Free Particle Board 5x5 With Some Corner Damage



## Plywoodny (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone.

I have some unwanted pieces of birch particle board, that are laying around and looking for a new home. They were used as side panels in the container. There is some damage to them on the corners but you can stil make a good use out of them since majority of the surface is good. Please let me know if you are interested. By appointment only 866-686-5838 you can dial extension 1, must be able to provide your own transportation.

Thks


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That is a nice offer Alexey! :thank_you2:


----------

